# parastomal hernia



## cynthiabrown (Nov 13, 2012)

if dr does colostomy takedown, can you also bill for parastomal hernia repair?


----------



## nwithee (Nov 13, 2012)

*colostomy and hernia*

44346 covers both


----------



## cynthiabrown (Nov 13, 2012)

it is not a revision, it is a complete takedown


----------

